# Help! Exhaust reverberation or drone



## MetalDeathtrap (Apr 17, 2017)

I recently installed a Pypes axle back and Xbox muffler. After installation I began hearing a sound like an echo coming from the pipes or someone flipping around metal sheets. 

I don't know if the sound is coming from the x box muffler or not, since one of the metal hangers was bent during installation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalDeathtrap (Apr 17, 2017)

Does anybody know what may be the cause?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

There might be a baffle loose in one of the mufflers. Can you have someone rev the engine slightly while you listen to each exhaust pipe? That might help narrow down the cause of the sound you are hearing.


----------



## MetalDeathtrap (Apr 17, 2017)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> There might be a baffle loose in one of the mufflers. Can you have someone rev the engine slightly while you listen to each exhaust pipe? That might help narrow down the cause of the sound you are hearing.




I took it back to the shop that installed it, they said it was nothing out of the ordinary, the material inside has to pack and get "carbonated" it has gone away slightly since installation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmacwhi (Jun 8, 2017)

I would have installing shop recheck for loose baffles or vibration contact with frame, crossmember, etc. definitely should not be happening -


----------



## MetalDeathtrap (Apr 17, 2017)

Checked with the manufacturer, there are no baffles in the muffler design. And as time has gone, the dreaded sound has slowly begun to retreat in the RPM band. Before it would start at anywhere ~2500 RPM it now starts at 3100 rpm and only lasts until about 3600 RPM 

So ig it was a break in period

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

